# Very sceptical about this....



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

A 44 yr old man in Balk, Netherlands has had his ear reattched after it was ripped off by his pet dog..

In intial reports it was said that the Am Staffordshire terrier( later Am bulldog) was known in the neighbourhood for being aggressive and that the man would constantly let it roam loose.
It was said to have attacked him and he got help from a passer by after managing to lock it in a bedroom..

Yesterday the man himself was interviewed.. HE says the neighbours are lying 'they hate all animals and make up stories'.. The dog is perfectly under control ' I only have to snap my fingers and he's here at my side'
He claims he was laying on the sofa watching TV and nodded off.

He woke up and found some blood on his face, then he noticed the dog further up in the room with a lump of something bloody, on investigation it turned out this was his ear.
At that point the doorbell rang and as normal he ordered the dog into the bedroom.
The postman who at the door called an ambulance.
As the man was taken away he gave permission for the dog to be PTS because he says ' hes tasted blood now and obviously liked it , he thought my ear was a tasty snack'

The local vet who put the dog to sleep said the dog was estimated to be 4 to 5 yrs old but was not known to them..
The mans ear has been reattached ..

Someone isnt telling the whole story here...:sneaky2:


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't believe anyone unless drugged up or blind drunk could sleep through a dog chewing your ear off. Also I don't believe a dog would attack someone sleeping.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

koolchick said:


> Also I don't believe a dog would attack someone sleeping.


Agree with you on your first point, but the French woman who had the face transplant needed it because her Labrador eat her face when when she was unconcious IIRC?


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

i dont get how someone sleeps through there ear being chewed off!
he was probs heavily drugged, one because he didnt wake up when his ear was being 'chewed off' and two because he thought a obviously aggressive dog (as been told by neighbours) out loose who would do that!?


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

The latest news is even worse that I had thought..MY thought was of a drunken idiot messing with a wound up dog and it all getting out of hand but no....

The local news says the man had had an epileptic seizure the dog tried to rouse the man or pull him to safety and thats how the ear came off..

But the man is quoted as saying 'the dog has tasted blood and is not to be trusted'
so for his act of concern (even if it did go a bit wrong) the dog is PTS...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

koolchick said:


> I don't believe anyone unless drugged up or blind drunk could sleep through a dog chewing your ear off. Also I don't believe a dog would attack someone sleeping.


Well whether you believe it or not is up to you, the fact is that dog HAVE bitten sleeping people. It happens all the time.


----------



## JuliaKorner (Feb 1, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Well whether you believe it or not is up to you, the fact is that dog HAVE bitten sleeping people. It happens all the time.


this!.....


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

hmm, seems very odd to me!

I could understand the owner protecting the dog by saying, "no he's fine" if he didnt want the dog PTS but to say it wasnt an attack, just a mistake, and then give permission for it to be PTS anyway is very strange!

*Heidi*


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

I remember seeing a a programme cant remember if it was jezza or this morning, a woman that had a perfectly docile greyhound that slept in her bedroom every night and while she was asleep it woke up and savaged her face leading to drastic disfigurement and they reckoned it was down to the dog having a nightmare and no she didn't have it pts


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

dorrit said:


> The latest news is even worse that I had thought..MY thought was of a drunken idiot messing with a wound up dog and it all getting out of hand but no....
> 
> The local news says the man had had an epileptic seizure the dog tried to rouse the man or pull him to safety and thats how the ear came off..
> 
> ...


My mother firmly believed that once a dog had tasted blood it was not to be trusted. So careful with all those doggies that are fed raw.

I don't believe anyone could sleep through have their ear ripped off but it is certainly possible the dog was trying to rouse him. That is what happened with the face transplant woman, so I read. She was unconscious and her lab was trying frantically to wake her.



Superash said:


> I remember seeing a a programme cant remember if it was jezza or this morning, a woman that had a perfectly docile greyhound that slept in her bedroom every night and while she was asleep it woke up and savaged her face leading to drastic disfigurement and they reckoned it was down to the dog having a nightmare and no she didn't have it pts


That has been known to happen with people so why not dogs? The media is always too quick to blame the dog no matter what happens.


----------

